# Photoshop Tries to Win Over the Web 2.0 Crowd



## webaddict (Jul 18, 2008)

What should photo imaging software giant Adobe (Nasdaq: ADBE) be focusing on in a Web 2.0 world? Judging from some new products, it's not just taking on the likes of Apple's (Nasdaq: AAPL) iPhoto and Aperture; it's learning to work and play well with social networks like Facebook and digital media storage Web sites such as Flickr.

Read more...


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

For a big company, it's interesting how well Adobe seems to do keeping up with a changing world. It's far too early to tell if their implementation will actually lead to a useful and popular product, but I think they're moving in the right direction.


----------

